# Leaving the roads behind



## User (28 Aug 2011)




----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2011)

Bloody lovely photos, Reiver, and looks a great place to ride.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Bloody lovely photos, Reiver, and looks a great place to ride.



Truesay, Dayvo - the Howpasley one with the moss on the drystone, and the wet place on a wet day is enticing! The firs 'never ending' lack only a bear or two...luckily you were walking with a Giant reiver!


----------



## Globalti (3 Sep 2011)

LOVELY pictures.

You need a cyclocross bike.


----------



## Oxo (3 Sep 2011)

reiver said:


> It did occur to me at one point, if I was to injure myself here, (_and considering my spinal problems as well as the difficult terrain this was quite a possibility_); I don't think I would ever be found, sure they would come and look for me but I doubt they would have looked for a cyclist many miles from the nearest road, and I seriously doubt any hill walkers would venture across here.
> 
> Anyway, here are the picture from the mad journey LINK




When I get the chance I'm slowly ticking off the Wainwright's. I usually walk alone and from time to time it occurs to me that in the event of someting going wrong it could be some time before I'm found, this is usually at the point when going back is as difficult as going forward.


----------



## Alan B (3 Sep 2011)

Great pictures, had similar experience when I've gone exploring "Up North"


----------



## Fiona N (6 Sep 2011)

Reading your account, it never occurred to me that you weren't on a mtb  

It's fun though, isn't it, leaving the beaten track behind. I used to get into 'trouble' on a regular basis when I lived in Switzerland and used to wander about in the mountains with a bivvy bag and a modicum of climbing gear. It was a bit before Google Earth got going, so I was dependent on 1:25,000 maps at best and with the glaciers retreating apace, the ground wasn't quite what I was expecting sometimes. Like you found with the ryde


----------



## Nick Salt (10 Sep 2011)

Looks amazing, well worth the struggle. What camera do you have?


----------



## peelywally (3 Oct 2011)

amazing looking place .


----------

